# iPad 2 - FaceTime - Identifiant Aple



## jbonbeurre (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un iPhone 4 et nous avons aussi un iPad2.  En  ce qui me concerne, j'ai un identifiant Apple. Par contre mon épouse  n'en a pas mais elle a bien une adresse mail.  Dois je lui créer un  identifiant Apple propre à elle ou peut on tous les 2 utiliser le mien mais utiliser son  adresse mail pour m'appeler ? 

Merci


----------



## Caliii (20 Avril 2011)

FaceTime pour iPhone 4 utilise le numéro de téléphone comme identifiant, en ce sui concerne FaceTime pour Mac, iPod et iPad 2, il utilise l'Apple ID relié au périphérique donc je serais tenté de dire que tu peux utiliser ton Apple ID sur ton iPad 2 : Tente simplement un appel iPhone 4 / iPad 2, si l'appel abouti, c'est bon, sinon, tu pourras changer les paramètres FaceTime dans les réglages iPad 2.


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Je confirme ce que t'a dit Caliii. J'ai réussi sans problème à m'appeler sur mon iPad 2 avec mon iPhone et inversement. Les deux étant configurés sur le même Apple ID, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème.


----------



## jbonbeurre (20 Avril 2011)

Merci à vous


----------

